
Consistent and Beautiful RESTful API Design Tips from Experience - turingbook
https://medium.com/studioarmix/learn-restful-api-design-ideals-c5ec915a430f
======
half0wl
Great article. I'd like to add that while `PUT` can be used for updating data,
you should only ever use this if you are updating the entire object. It's more
"replacing" the object with new values than updating it - i.e. what you `PUT`
to the endpoint is the new object. Therefore, if you don't provide the entire
object in the request, you can lose data.

In most cases, even when updating entire objects, I prefer `PATCH` because of
this - by design, it only overwrites what you specify.

